# Phrag. Inca Ruby



## e-spice (Mar 15, 2011)

Here's one you don't see too often. In fact I was not able to find any pictures of it online except one. It is besseae 'Fox Valley' Am/Aos x Rosalie Dixler 'Fox Valley' Am/Aos. Its genetic makeup is very similar to Jason Fischer and I think they have a strong resemblance.

I got it from Fox Valley at Chicagoland 2009. This is the second flower on the first spike it has produced. I really, really like it.

e-spice


----------



## NYEric (Mar 15, 2011)

Yay besseae hybrids! I think I killed the ones I got from OL.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 16, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Shiva (Mar 16, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 16, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow!!!


----------



## toddybear (Mar 16, 2011)

Spectacular!


----------



## Drorchid (Mar 16, 2011)

Very Nice! It is a cross I originally made and registered!

Robert


----------



## e-spice (Mar 16, 2011)

Drorchid said:


> Very Nice! It is a cross I originally made and registered!
> 
> Robert



Great job Robert. When it bloomed, I looked up who registered it and saw it was you.

e-spice


----------



## Ernie (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice!!

But I still like FV Fireball better.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 16, 2011)

It is a much smaller plant.


----------



## e-spice (Mar 16, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Nice!!
> 
> But I still like FV Fireball better.



I think I do too but this one is pretty stately in person. The little Fireball that I had bloom last winter with three open on its first ever spike is one of my favorite plants of all time and one of my fondest orchid growing memories.

e-spice


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 16, 2011)

I like it also!


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 16, 2011)

Great color!!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 17, 2011)

A beauty!!!! Jean


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice! I like Rosalie Dixler crosses.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 18, 2011)

RED! You could of told me it was a J Fischer and I would of not questioned it.......Nice. I like yours better only because I've never seen the 'Fireball':crazy:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> RED! You could of told me it was a J Fischer and I would of not questioned it.......Nice. I like yours better only because I've never seen the 'Fireball':crazy:



Now you have... 

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18245&highlight=valley+fireball

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18709&highlight=valley+fireball

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19797&highlight=valley+fireball

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14703&highlight=valley+fireball


----------



## e-spice (Mar 18, 2011)

Ernie said:


> Now you have...
> 
> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18245&highlight=valley+fireball
> 
> ...



Here's another one, a baby Fireball trying to open three flowers on its first blooming in a driving snowstorm


----------



## e-spice (Mar 18, 2011)

I have the Inca Fire upstairs in the living room. I really like the look of it. I keep asking my wife "do you like it better than the FV Fireball from last winter?" and she keeps saying "No!".


----------



## e-spice (Apr 9, 2011)

Here's an updated picture of the blooms.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 10, 2011)

Very nice, thanks!!!! Jean


----------



## Hien (Apr 10, 2011)

oh my gods, please don't temp me to collect more orchids. I can barely taking care of those plants that survived.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 14, 2011)

Still gorgeous!


----------



## Heather (Apr 14, 2011)

Drorchid said:


> Very Nice! It is a cross I originally made and registered!
> 
> Robert



Smart man! 
Nice cross!


----------



## Bolero (Apr 15, 2011)

That must be award quality........amazing!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 16, 2011)

Very lovely color!


----------

